# Audyssey dynamic volume or Yamaha DSP?



## BORIStheBLADE

So I'm ready to buy a new AVR but the only feature that matters most to me right now is some form of dynamic volume control. I'm pretty tired of having to turn the volume up and down while watching a movie. So I see Audyssey Dynamic volume looks to do what I want. Can anyone shed light on if it only works for DTS or DD or on any audio passing through it from a video?

Also I noticed Yamaha has a Dynamic Range setting which the manual says only works on DD DTS audio. The Yamaha also has a bunch of DSP settings with sound field adjustment and I'm wondering if these settings help with my issue?

Thanks


----------



## selden

Audyssey's Dynamic Volume works for all types of audio soundtracks. Most AVRs also include Dolby's version which works only for Dolby soundtracks.


----------



## Lumen

selden said:


> ...Most AVRs also include Dolby's version which works only for Dolby soundtracks.


Actually, Dolby Volume processes all sources, regardless of encoding. Sources include even MP3's and CD's. Page 6 of this technical paper has the details. And this data sheet explains that Dolby Volume has the ability to independently control both program volume and dynamic range.


----------



## BORIStheBLADE

I couldn't find an receivers mentioning Dolby Volume. Can anyone point me to receivers that specify they have it?

Thanks


----------



## Lumen

Dolby doesn't exactly make it easy, do they? :blink:
Here are three off the top (no particular order):
Harman Kardon AVR 7550HD
Arcam FMJ AVR600
Emotiva XMC-1

I'm sure there are many others, but like you found out, they're hard to identify. That's likely because the feature (akin to "night mode") is not as major a selling point as, say, Dolby Atmos or Audyssey MultiEQ. You'd probably have to dig into the user manuals to find details - not a realistic shopping option IMO. Some of the higher-end (read: expensive) models have both Audyssey Volume and Dolby Volume. Others have said they can't be used at the same time, but I don't see that as a problem for your application. You might need to dig into the details of both to see if one suits your needs better than the other. Personally, I'd choose a new AVR based on major features and let either system come along for the ride.


----------



## tonyvdb

dont all Blue ray players and DVD players have dynamic compression or night mode options in the audio menus? have you tryed this?


----------



## 3dbinCanada

BORIStheBLADE said:


> So I'm ready to buy a new AVR but the only feature that matters most to me right now is some form of dynamic volume control. I'm pretty tired of having to turn the volume up and down while watching a movie. So I see Audyssey Dynamic volume looks to do what I want. Can anyone shed light on if it only works for DTS or DD or on any audio passing through it from a video?
> 
> Also I noticed Yamaha has a Dynamic Range setting which the manual says only works on DD DTS audio. The Yamaha also has a bunch of DSP settings with sound field adjustment and I'm wondering if these settings help with my issue?
> 
> Thanks


Yamaha uses what they call "Adaptive Dynamic Range Control (Adaptive DRC) and it does this as a function of volume. From the manual for the RX-V1800 (which is very old) ..page 84

Adaptive dynamic range control
ADAPTIVE DRC
Use this feature to adjust the dynamic range in
conjunction with the volume level. This feature is useful
when you are listening at lower volumes or at night. When
“ADAPTIVE DRC” is set to “AUTO”, this unit controls
the dynamic range as follows:
– If the VOLUME setting is low:
the dynamic range is narrow
– If the VOLUME setting is high:
the dynamic range is wide


I haven't looked at the manuals fro the RX-A series Yamahas but I think they still incorporate this feature. I use it sometimes but I live for dynamics in movie soundtracks so I leave it off most of the time.


----------



## BORIStheBLADE

Lumen said:


> Dolby doesn't exactly make it easy, do they? :blink:
> Here are three off the top (no particular order):
> Harman Kardon AVR 7550HD
> Arcam FMJ AVR600
> Emotiva XMC-1
> 
> I'm sure there are many others, but like you found out, they're hard to identify. That's likely because the feature (akin to "night mode") is not as major a selling point as, say, Dolby Atmos or Audyssey MultiEQ. You'd probably have to dig into the user manuals to find details - not a realistic shopping option IMO. Some of the higher-end (read: expensive) models have both Audyssey Volume and Dolby Volume. Others have said they can't be used at the same time, but I don't see that as a problem for your application. You might need to dig into the details of both to see if one suits your needs better than the other. Personally, I'd choose a new AVR based on major features and let either system come along for the ride.


I will check those out thanks for the info.



tonyvdb said:


> dont all Blue ray players and DVD players have dynatic compression or night mode options in the audio menus? have you tryed this?


Yes mine does but i also want it for my Roku and HTPC.



3dbinCanada said:


> Yamaha uses what they call "Adaptive Dynamic Range Control (Adaptive DRC) and it does this as a function of volume. From the manual for the RX-V1800 (which is very old) ..page 84
> 
> Adaptive dynamic range control
> ADAPTIVE DRC
> Use this feature to adjust the dynamic range in
> conjunction with the volume level. This feature is useful
> when you are listening at lower volumes or at night. When
> “ADAPTIVE DRC” is set to “AUTO”, this unit controls
> the dynamic range as follows:
> – If the VOLUME setting is low:
> the dynamic range is narrow
> – If the VOLUME setting is high:
> the dynamic range is wide
> 
> 
> I haven't looked at the manuals fro the RX-A series Yamahas but I think they still incorporate this feature. I use it sometimes but I live for dynamics in movie soundtracks so I leave it off most of the time.


Tonight I will see if the Yamaha receivers I was looking at have this. thank


----------



## 3dbinCanada

BORIStheBLADE said:


> Tonight I will see if the Yamaha receivers I was looking at have this. thank


I'm just looking at a manual for the RX-A10150 and they now call it "surprisingly enough" YPAO volume. :R... They still retain adaptive DRC which does work well IHO. Here's what the manual says on page 98 about YPAO volume and Adaptive DRC;

*YPAO Volume* (this is frequency based sort of like a variable loudness button from integrated amps of old) 
Enables/disables YPAO Volume. When YPAO Volume is enabled, the high- and 
low-frequency levels are automatically adjusted according to the volume so that 
you can enjoy natural sounds even at low volume.

*Adaptive DRC* (This controls the range of loudness from soft to loud based on the the volume setting.. at lower volume levels, range is reduced much more, at higher volume level, loudness range is reduced much less) 
Sets whether the dynamic range (from maximum to minimum) is automatically 
adjusted when the volume level is adjusted. When it is set to “On”, it is useful for 
listening to playback at a low volume at night. Refer to attachment.


----------



## BORIStheBLADE

Checked the manual for the Yamaha RX-V579 and found this. Here is the night mode I found earlier. Doubt the both work together right?


----------



## 3dbinCanada

BORIStheBLADE said:


> Checked the manual for the Yamaha RX-V579 and found this. Here is the night mode I found earlier. Doubt the both work together right?


My RX-V1800 has both of these features too and they will work together but I would advise against it ( I guess maybe you should try it...I did and didn't like the effects) . The Adaptive DRC is a function of the volume and it adjusts automatically to volume. The DRC in the second image limits dynamic range independent of the volume setting. Combine the two and you get more of a mutiple the effect at lower volume levels. I like dynamic range so that's why I only engage the adaptive DRC . Its a personal choice.


----------



## BORIStheBLADE

3dbinCanada said:


> My RX-V1800 has both of these features too and they will work together but I would advise against it ( I guess maybe you should try it...I did and didn't like the effects) . The Adaptive DRC is a function of the volume and it adjusts automatically to volume. The DRC in the second image limits dynamic range independent of the volume setting. Combine the two and you get more of a mutiple the effect at lower volume levels. I like dynamic range so that's why I only engage the adaptive DRC . Its a personal choice.


Yeah the DRC seems like what Im looking for. Cant wait to give it a try

Thanks for the help guys.


----------

